# Fishing on DL



## ontheice4eyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Me and a couple of my buddies are going to be heading up to Devils Lake on the 28th for the weekend. I was just wondering if anyone has been having any luck up there fishing lately; lures, general location, fow, etc. Anything will help most of us have never been up there before and only a couple have fished it in the summer. Also how much ice do they have up there and is it possible to get around on the lake with pickups. Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

You can read my post about DL from last weekend. Ther is deep snow on the lake and people are getting stuck if you leave the main plowed roads. Eye's were very hard to come by while I was there because of the artic temps that lasted the whole time we were there. Military point and creels bay was the best for eyes. Churchs Ferry for slimmers in 7' of water. Swedish pimples with very small minnows worked for me but very, very slow with fish. Slimmers in Church's was out of control!

Good luck.


----------

